# Time Warner Cable: Free preview weekend, HBO + Cinemax



## Fofer

Not really a "Season Pass Alert" for any one show, but rather for an entire network this weekend.

I'm surprised this hasn't been posted yet. Perhaps it's just a local (Los Angeles) promotion?

This weekend HBO and Cinemax are having free previews. Including HBO HD and CinemaxHD. I'm not currently a subscriber to either of these, but I was able to tune in just fine this morning, I set up my S3 to record/cache a few upcoming movies to enjoy for the future. Also set it up to record the season premiere of _Entourage._

I saw mention of this a few months ago in my cable bill... and sure enough, this weekend it's in effect. I'm not sure why TWC didn't promote it more effectively. But there you have it.

Now go set up those recordings!


----------



## mtnagel

On Directv, HBO is also free this weekend. But not Skinemax. I never get notified on these things. I think we need an official free preview weekend. And in HH. I never come in here, but found this in a search.


----------



## Fofer

Skinemax HD... _oh my._


----------



## sieglinde

HBO was previewed on Mediacom. (nothing on I wanted to watch.)


----------



## Fofer

The preview continues through the 11th. I'm filling my 750 GB S3 up with HBO and Cinemax goodness.


----------



## mtnagel

Fofer said:


> Skinemax HD... _oh my._


Damn. Damn. First, Skinemax wasn't in the D* free preview and damn again because they don't have it in HD anyway 


Fofer said:


> The preview continues through the 11th. I'm filling my 750 GB S3 up with HBO and Cinemax goodness.


And damn again, I only looked until Sunday night since they are usually just the weekend.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

I've never seen a free HBO weekend on Time Warner in High Point, NC when they're announced here. What's up with that? Do the local companies decide on their own whether to honor such promotions?


----------



## Lurker1

I found out about it here: http://freepreviews.blogspot.com/


----------



## Fofer

Lurker1 said:


> I found out about it here: http://freepreviews.blogspot.com/


Although free previews vary per provider and market, I'm not sure how accurate this will be for everyone. But what an interesting resource... it'll at least give me a heads up to check. Thanks for sharing.


----------

